

Google I/O Event Easter Egg - bcariveau

Go to i/o announcement page:
https://developers.google.com/events/io/
click on the zeros and ones in the following sequence: 01111111
======
flavmartins
I get a Matrix-style 1/0 screen.

<http://t.co/7nUseCviLa>

------
srumple
Has anyone figured out any meaning behind these numbers? Or are they just
random?

------
mcallan83
00111001 gets you a hotdog and burger

------
hansy
11010011 gets you a Simon game

------
sourthyme
00101010 gives you outer space

------
vocatan
11100111 = cats

------
bcariveau
also try: 10000001, you get pong

------
amccloud
10001000

------
bcariveau
10010000

------
bcariveau
11011011

------
mcallan83
nice find!

